# Portmaster with pkg: is this normal?



## Hanky-panky (Feb 26, 2014)

```
<hanky@freebsd>/home/hanky # sudo portmaster -a -B -d 
Password:
===>>> Package installation support cannot be used with pkgng yet,
       it will be disabled
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, that's normal. Why would you want to use a tool that's specifically made for installing ports to install packages? Just use pkg(1).


----------



## Hanky-panky (Feb 26, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, that's normal. Why would you want to use a tool that's specifically made for installing ports to install packages? Just use pkg(1).


Becouse with the old package/ports manager system it can.

We can't forget pkg is used to install and manage compiled ports, so many things are changed with new package system adoption, even for people still compiling ports.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

The old package system wasn't as "smart" as the new one either. Just use pkg(1).


----------



## Hanky-panky (Feb 26, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The old package system wasn't as "smart" as the new one either. Just use pkg(1).


I do, with some problems in everyday task with porrts I didn't had before.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought pkg(8) was only used via ports-mgmt/portmaster to install dependencies that were eventually deleted after the port was installed?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2014)

No, pkg(8) is the new package manager.  It keeps track of packages that have been installed, which includes things that were built from ports.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 26, 2014)

I know it's the new package manager. I thought ports-mgmt/portmaster had a setting that allowed dependencies to be installed via pkg(8) to expedite a port installed - why compile what you won't need afterward? I guess I was wrong.


----------



## kpa (Feb 26, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> I know it's the new package manager. I thought ports-mgmt/portmaster had a setting that allowed dependencies to be installed via pkg(8) to expedite a port installed - why compile what you won't need afterward? I guess I was wrong.



It's disabled with the new PKGNG packages because the current maintainers of ports-mgmt/portmaster (who also happen to be in the current portmgr@freebsd.org team ) don't like the sloppy nature of how it works. It's left on for the old packages so the users get the least amount of surprises with the old packages.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh.  Well, I believe using new binary packages is not supported in portmaster yet.  The opposite point of view is "why mess with binary package dependency problems when you can just compile the build dependencies from ports?"  But leaving build dependencies present can be an optimization for time rather than space.


----------

